# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Is pineapple a suitable topping on a pizza or not?

## Otherside



----------


## Member11

Yes, Yes, YES!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Hell no! But I'm not refusing that pizza because...it's pizza. And I have only met maybe one or two pizzas in my life that I genuinely couldn't eat.

----------


## sanspants

> Hell no! But I'm not refusing that pizza because...it's pizza. And I have only met maybe one or two pizzas in my life that I genuinely couldn't eat.



That's right. It's kinda like having fruit on your Oreos. Remove offending topping and there is COOKIE! 

Same with pizza  ::):

----------


## L

I love pineapple BUT not on my pizza...  Off with your head

----------


## Kirsebaer

sounds good to me!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Hell no! But I'm not refusing that pizza because...it's pizza. And I have only met maybe one or two pizzas in my life that I genuinely couldn't eat.







> That's right. It's kinda like having fruit on your Oreos. Remove offending topping and there is COOKIE! 
> 
> Same with pizza



I guess you guys would gag at the idea of banana and chocolate as pizza topping then?  :XD: 



I swear it tastes good!

----------


## sanspants

> I guess you guys would gag at the idea of banana and chocolate as pizza topping then? 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear it tastes good!



What is under the bananular shockolate? If it's tomato sauce,  :O_O:  no thanks. But if it's just cheese and bready goodness, sign me up.  :Penguin:   <---Random penguin is random.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> What is under the bananular shockolate? If it's tomato sauce,  no thanks. But if it's just cheese and bready goodness, sign me up.   <---Random penguin is random.



LMAO! I agree that tomato sauce combined with chocolate and banana doesn't sound appealing  ::D:  The one I ate didn't have any sauce - just cheese, banana and chocolate  :banana guy:

----------


## sanspants

> LMAO! I agree that tomato sauce combined with chocolate and banana doesn't sound appealing  The one I ate didn't have any sauce - just cheese, banana and chocolate



Cheese makes urrrverything better  ::):  So does being off next Wednesday! I'm free to Manhattan it up with ya  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> LMAO! I agree that tomato sauce combined with chocolate and banana doesn't sound appealing  The one I ate didn't have any sauce - just cheese, banana and chocolate



Cheese and chocolate? That still sounds a bit eeew for some reason. 

I've had one of those though without the cheese. Just had chocolate in the place of tomato, and bananas on top. Theere was strawberry and marshmallow ones too.

----------


## Monotony

Oh god the horror!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Cheese and chocolate? That still sounds a bit eeew for some reason. 
> 
> I've had one of those though without the cheese. Just had chocolate in the place of tomato, and bananas on top. Theere was strawberry and marshmallow ones too.



You're right it sounds like a bad combo, but I thought it tasted okay  ::D: 

That reminded me of an episode of Friends where Rachel tries to make a traditional English Trifle but she accidentaly mixes up her recipes and she ends up adding beef sautÃ©ed with peas and onions to it (so lady fingers + jam + custard + raspberries + beef sautÃ©ed with peas and onions + bananas)  ::  gross!

----------


## Otherside

> You're right it sounds like a bad combo, but I thought it tasted okay 
> 
> That reminded me of an episode of Friends where Rachel tries to make a traditional English Trifle but she accidentaly mixes up her recipes and she ends up adding beef sautÃ©ed with peas and onions to it (so lady fingers + jam + custard + raspberries + beef sautÃ©ed with peas and onions + bananas)  gross!



That is one...interesting triffle. I have never tried adding beef to one before.

----------


## Rawr

NO! I hate Pineapples in general.

----------


## Antidote

Wtf. Hawaiian pizza is so popular here. Like probably in the top 3 most popular pizza flavours. Really astonished by the results.

----------


## Ironman

For Hawaiian pizza only.

I have actually made a fruit pizza that uses a large sugar cookie as the crust, cream cheese frosting for the sauce, then halved grapes, kiwi fruit, strawberries, blueberries and pineapples as the toppings.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Pineapple is great on pepperoni pizza. What's wrong with you? It's nice having something sweet to balance the non sweet things.

----------


## Antidote

Yeah I was eating a mexicana pizza last weekend with pepperoni and jalapenos, and pineapple. And the pineapple was like little bursts of refreshment that calmed the fire.

----------


## Koalafan

I don't eat pizza often (yay lactose intolerance lol) but never really dug the whole pineapple topping thing  :Tongue:  however load me with sausage, pepperoni, cheese, olives, mushrooms, onions. etc...  ::D:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Yes, love it.  The best I've had was in Los Angeles - fresh pineapple sliced whole very thin and then stone fired.

----------


## Dumplpings

I like that the survey results say that, regardless of whether you like pineapple, we all eat pizza.

----------


## Otherside

> I like that the survey results say that, regardless of whether you like pineapple, we all eat pizza.



Thank god for that. 

Results have been going up and down since I started it. For a while, most of the forum was in agreement that having pineapple on pizza was yucky. Then they decided that it was actually quite nice. 

Now it's more 50/50.

----------


## SmileyFace

Omg. I love Hawaiian pizza, you have no idea, you guys!

And when I customize my own pizza at Pizza Hut, I always do chicken and pineapple as toppings. Turns out fantastic!

----------


## Antidote

I just read Hawaiian pizza is the most popular pizza in Australia, but it's considered controversial in North America because it uses fruit. That kind of surprises me because Hawaii is part of the US, I thought it'd be automatically popular there.

----------


## Chloe

I love  Hawaiian pizza so for me it is  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Blasphemy! Pineapple goes on green things. Not red things.

----------


## Chloe

> Blasphemy! Pineapple goes on green things. Not red things.



Is that you saying you had pineapple salad ??

----------


## Otherside

> Is that you saying you had pineapple salad ??



It's a thing...

----------


## Chantellabella

Pineapple does not deserve to be set adrift in pizza sauce. It's unnatural.

----------


## L

this is what happens when you put pineapple on my pizza

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

This thread had succeeded in making me _really_ want pizza. I'll probably make some for supper. 

Just...without pineapple.  :;):

----------


## Borophyll

I decided to live dangerously and try it. Better than I thought.

----------


## Sagan

I do enjoy a 'Hawaiian' pizza from time to time

----------


## Otherside

This forum is filled with people who honestly believe for some strange reason that you can put something sweet on a pizza. And for some reason, it's called hawaiian even though it's not from hawaii. Why?! Makes no sense.

----------


## Monotony

> This forum is filled with people who honestly believe for some strange reason that you can put something sweet on a pizza. And for some reason, it's called hawaiian even though it's not from hawaii. Why?! Makes no sense.



What will they do next Cranberries or Oranges? Hmm although Cranberry might be passable depending on how much meat is on that pizza.

----------


## Otherside

> What will they do next Cranberries or Oranges? Hmm although Cranberry might be passable depending on how much meat is on that pizza.



Nothing would surprise me anymore to be honest. Apparently you can get grape sandwich. I mean, what the hell?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## lethargic nomad

Goes well with cheese, so why not?

----------


## lethargic nomad

> This forum is filled with people who honestly believe for some strange reason that you can put something sweet on a pizza. And for some reason, it's called hawaiian even though it's not from hawaii. Why?! Makes no sense.



I had chocolate pizza in Brazil, at a rodizio. They had a couple other types of sweet pizza. 

Pizza rodizios in Brazil are great.  They offer slices of freshly made pizzas to your table and you can sample as many as you want.

----------

